# 1911 Remington Rand Identification



## haon8 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey all, my father was at a pawn shop yesterday looking to see if they had anything interesting. He saw that they had (what he believes to be) a WWII-era 1911 Remington Rand pistol. Unsure of the value and history of the gun, he didn't buy
it, although kept it in mind. We've been researching, and it appears that the Rand is a very valuable gun, with a nice condition one able to go for at least $1500. This pawn shop apparently has it for sticker price $900, though the man said he'd sell it to us for $750. We are going back today to take a closer look at it with a bit more education on the pistol. We know that the frame, slide and barrel should all be stamped with a "P" proof mark. However, apparently it was common for
parts to be interchanged with Remington, Colt, and Ithaca, so we were wondering how we can go about identifying if they are all Remington parts. We were unable to find where the serial number is located on the slide (if there is any), so
that's probably where we need to start. Thanks!


----------

